# How to choose a good golf ball



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

I am new to golf and I would like to get suggestions as to choosing a good and effective golf ball to use for beginners like me ...

Thanks...


----------



## sparky (Apr 24, 2006)

Id also be very interested to find out if there is such a thing designed specifically for beginners? I thought a ball was justr a ball - can one really help you improve your game?


----------



## xStyLe (May 10, 2006)

As weird as it sounds, I think golf balls are very mental. Take me for example. I golf better when I hit callaway balls. They probably don't even do anything for me, I am just comfortable hitting callaway. I won't shoot well hitting a nike, or anything else. Alot of golf is personal preference.

Just my opinion though, many golf balls are better than others.


----------



## Michael311 (Apr 15, 2006)

I guess I haven't gotten to the level where balls make a difference. Cheap ones are good enough for me.


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Nothing wrong with using cheap balls at first. In fact, I will laugh in the face of any 36 handicap who plays Pro V1's. Just don't use balls that are all scuffed up or have nicks in them, cuz that'll throw your putting off.


----------



## PRGolfer (Apr 18, 2006)

I'll make it easier: Just buy whatever is on sale!!! Works for me..


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

I seem to go through phases with balls - I tend to range from Wilson (Jacks), Precept, Srixon, Nike & Snake Eyes - they all seem to work for me - find one you like & stick with it - PR's advice is good too - whatevers on sale!!!!


----------



## geline (Apr 23, 2006)

Hey, Spider John, that is a very nice suggestion that I missed...

Get the balls on sale... it wouldn't matter, thanks to all of you who replied to this thread! Really appreciate that!


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I only play with the softest golfballs I can find, Right now I am playing Calloway HX HOTs and HX TOURs(like the one in my avvy).


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

As a beginner, get the cheapest going. If its an expensive new ball it will play more on your mind. (unless you're loaded, then use anything you like)


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^^I forgot about that, If you feel like you can play with a better ball then by all means pay the extra 10-15.


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

G'day Cricketer,
noticed the MCC logo - what price the Poms for "the Ashes" on their rightful soil this year!! - might watch a bit if I'm not golfing!!:laugh:


----------



## ma_wilson (May 16, 2006)

I personally like the Titleist Pro V1x. I also think that this ball is way over-priced. It still remains my favorite ball so I just find other place to buy it. Internet, Ebay ect.


----------



## rdufokker (May 16, 2006)

In the same way that someone said earlier that playing with cut or scuffed balls would make shots erratic, I think the same could be said for playing hard balls and then softer ones interchanged throughout a round. There is no way to build consistency. I believe Earl said Tiger only played the same type of titleist since he could swing a club. Not only the same brand but same type. I say pick a type of ball (hard or soft) for specific reasons and stick with only that ball. It's the only way to start building consistency.

Bruno


----------



## acricketer (May 15, 2006)

Spider John said:


> G'day Cricketer,
> noticed the MCC logo - what price the Poms for "the Ashes" on their rightful soil this year!! - might watch a bit if I'm not golfing!!:laugh:


 Home advantage is putting the series slightly in your favour. We're currently unearthing a few more quickies to test you. Can't wait!:cheeky4:


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Yes, it IS overpriced, but i personally like the Titleist Pro V1 only.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

I saw one of those slow-mo camera angles on a maxfly and a callaway amd the callaway changed shape incredibly more than the maxfly.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Which one was the more expensive one?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Callaway is way more expensive.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Prea said:


> I saw one of those slow-mo camera angles on a maxfly and a callaway amd the callaway changed shape incredibly more than the maxfly.


Is this on the net somewhere? Also, what kind of Maxfli was it?


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

It was on the Golf Channel a while back, I'm not sure what kind it was.


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

acricketer said:


> Home advantage is putting the series slightly in your favour. We're currently unearthing a few more quickies to test you. Can't wait!:cheeky4:


Yep, should be a good series (& we probably shouldn't discuss it on a golf forum!!) - nice to see an Australian was able to help with your quicks .... but it's OK now - he's home!!:laugh:


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Golf channel, you have a GOLF CHANNEL?!?! Man that must be soooo boringg watching golf 24/7 or advertisements about it..


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

Not really, I watch the Big Break and other championships. They have some good tips/techniques that help my game. And they have good reviews on new equipment.


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Ya, but thats only for some people..like you , and like i said in the other thread..i have a passion for NOT watching golf on the television.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

JTingly said:


> Golf channel, you have a GOLF CHANNEL?!?! Man that must be soooo boringg watching golf 24/7 or advertisements about it..


What the hell's your problem? What forum do you think this is?


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Uh, playing golf maybe? Not watching..but hey, thats only my opinion.


----------



## memorex88 (Apr 8, 2006)

Right, your opinion sucks putting the golf channel down. I have it. Doesn't mean I watch it 24/7?!


----------



## JTingly (May 17, 2006)

Right, lets just say i didnt really mean actually watching it 24/7, just like watching it as one of their shows ya know. Yeah, my opinion probably does suck, cause just a noob at this.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

If you dont like learning new things about the game, why are you(JTingly) in this forum?


----------



## GolfBoy (May 13, 2006)

I think that it is the durability and weight of the ball that matter most, but the size and structure are important as well. I remember when I first hit my first ball on a course, my ball broke. I'm never buying that brand again.


----------



## Spider John (May 7, 2006)

Gee, Golf Boy, that statement about breaking your ball could be so wrong on so many counts!!:laugh: Maybe you shouldn't hit 'em so hard!!:laugh:


----------



## bigboy (May 25, 2006)

I really don't take too much time to choose out my golf balls. When I buy them I look for the ones that are on sale. I think it is just some people and how they think is why there are so many.


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

^ You do know that there is a rather large difference between golf balls, right?


----------



## paul-ping (Jun 1, 2006)

I use Pro V1x
i tried a few when i was playing a round. And i hit the ball miles compared to my other Tour nxt. The ball creates a lower spin giving more distance off a driver


----------



## Prea (May 11, 2006)

paul-ping said:


> I use Pro V1x
> i tried a few when i was playing a round. And i hit the ball miles compared to my other Tour nxt. The ball creates a lower spin giving more distance off a driver


I love them too, the only problem with those is that they cost a fortune, so dont lose them in a hazard.

During highschool golf seasen, they are given to us by our home coarse, so I get three every round.


----------



## BirdieMaster (Jun 8, 2006)

well isnt there a distance ball and control ball?? so if your a beginner, you start with distance, and when you have distance and control, you move on to the softer control balls right? i guess for a beginner anything thats 15 bucks for 12 balls (distance) should be good enough. supposedly it gives off less spin on the drive, but i till slice it real bad sometimes. if your a scratch player, then yeah choosing the right ball and clubs is a must.


----------



## DisKoDucK (Jun 12, 2006)

BirdieMaster said:


> well isnt there a distance ball and control ball?? so if your a beginner, you start with distance, and when you have distance and control, you move on to the softer control balls right? i guess for a beginner anything thats 15 bucks for 12 balls (distance) should be good enough. supposedly it gives off less spin on the drive, but i till slice it real bad sometimes. if your a scratch player, then yeah choosing the right ball and clubs is a must.


that's the way I understood it also. Beginner golfer should find a ball with less spin so they don't slice or hook their way out of a couple of bucks each drive. 
Of course I agree that if you lose a lot of balls, then used balls is the way to go, but from what i've learned/read, it seems distance balls help beginners a lot, that's pretty much what they are designed to do...


----------

